# Gap between torque converter and fly wheel



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm replacing my 2 speed auto with a turbo 350. There is about a 3/16th gap between the torque converter bolt mounts and the fly wheel when the TC is pushed back all the way toward the transmission. I've ran into this before and I think I've washered them up a little at times and then not others and wondered what you guys thought was best? 

I don't think it makes any difference but this is a 350C, with the locking converter, so trying something different with that this time. Thanks, DD


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

There is supposed to be a gap of about 1/8" to 3/16", so your at the outer edge of the tolerance - which should be fine.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

OMT has it just right (as usual)
You should be GTG just like that.


----------

